# 3m x 3m shed. Any recommendations?



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

My second 'ask DW' thread of the evening but I've found you guys have a lot of good input on such things!

Anyway, we need a shed for our newbuild to keep 'shed' stuff out of the garage and have a room for a 3mx3m one.

Is it best to go for wood or metal (or plastic?)? Any particular things to look for? What about a base? Basically, I'm completely un-knowledgable about sheds so any input would be useful.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I have this http://www.rowgar.co.uk/premier-shed-10x8 I've had it for 6 years and it is still going strong.

For a base I erected it on a frame made from 3x3 treated timber that was mounted on an old patio.

It needs a little looking after and gets a coat of paint every other year and tbh it could do with new felt next year.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

try these, I had mine fitted in April, 11ft x 7ft, build quality is excellent , they are a bit more than usual but they are built like s**t outhouses

http://www.beastsheds.co.uk/

Kev

edit, also got this stuff, it's like having 476 on your shed, beads like a good un!!
https://www.protekwoodstain.co.uk/clear-coats/tough-coat-clear


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've just hand built a shed. Mine is 8'x8'. Even mixed and poured the concrete base. Just needs the roof felting.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I got a joiner to build my 14' x 10' to my spec/layout - and it still isn't big enough


----------



## dac0178 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'll try and answer best I can as I researched this earlier this year.

Go for a wooden shed. Metal sheds sweat so things inside will get wet ! 

Plastic - a friend reports that the floor isn't that strong.

With a wooden shed make sure the floor is tongue and groove. Same applies to the roof.
You will find that the DIY chains, the roof is made of OSD/OSB and the floor is the same. OSB is chipboard. Avoid these types of shed!

The thickness of the wood counts. As a minimum go for 12mm. If budget permits try to get 16mm. That is the finished thickness size.

Hope that helps.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

dac0178 said:


> I'll try and answer best I can as I researched this earlier this year.
> 
> Go for a wooden shed. Metal sheds sweat so things inside will get wet !
> 
> ...


Beast sheds are 20mm treated t/g planed to a smooth finish, joists for roof are 400mm apart and are planed to a smooth finish, roof is also t/g as is the floor, all fixings for doors have at least one bolt through all the hinges, clasps etc.
it's called a beast shed for one reason...it's a beast!! and worth paying the extra money.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

PugIain said:


> I've just hand built a shed. Mine is 8'x8'. Even mixed and poured the concrete base. Just needs the roof felting.


Have a look at bitumen roof tiles, look far better and they are far stronger :thumb:

Easy to put on just need a heat gun and clout nails


----------



## Simon0014 (Oct 23, 2012)

dac0178 said:


> I'll try and answer best I can as I researched this earlier this year.
> 
> Go for a wooden shed. Metal sheds sweat so things inside will get wet !


+1 for wood, my dads shed went strong and looked good even after 23 years. Just keep it treated every 2-3 years. We only took it down as he wanted to extend the garage further :car:.

The wood was in such good shape we passed it to a friend to use.


----------

